
Ask HN: How to consistently get higher paying clients? - sbacic
First a little background; I&#x27;ve been freelancing as a React dev for the last two years. My clients love working with me, but I&#x27;m having some trouble getting them to pay higher rates - I&#x27;ve set a goal of charging 2000&#x2F;week but I&#x27;ve often had to settle for less.<p>I don&#x27;t have much of an online presence and got most of my current clientele through word of mouth (ironic since I work exclusively remote).<p>What do you suggest I focus on to get the best ROI? Should I start a blog? Do some open source projects? Just visit meetups and network?
======
taprun
Blogs can take a loooong time to pay off (and some never do, no matter how
well they're written).

I'd suggest that you start by finding some slack groups. Many of them have
people looking to hire JS developers.

~~~
sbacic
Do you have any you'd personally recommend? How do I even go about finding
them?

------
pryelluw
Base rate and location? I sometimes had trouble charging over $125/hr from the
Caribbean, but from Atlanta its way easier.

~~~
sbacic
Southern Europe. I work exclusively remote though. 2000/week is my base rate -
I also have a discounted rate (1000/week) for slow periods. I have more than
enough demand at that rate though.

~~~
pryelluw
So, your location and constraints pretty much put you in a disadvatange when
its time to negotiate. Development work is viewed as less expensive in the EU,
unless you are in certain key parts. Remote also means you are perceived as an
off shore option.

If your goal is to get more deals in the US, then you should look into
establishing a presence in whatever market you aim for. That means
incorporating and visiting the place for a short while to network.

~~~
sbacic
What kind of networking are you suggesting? [INSERT TECHNOLOGY] meetups?

Also, what hubs do you think are a good choice for networking in Europe? I was
thinking London and maaaybe Switzerland.

~~~
pryelluw
I suggest you leverage meetup.com to het an idea of what kind of nerworking
opportunities are there. Do keep in mind tgatz networking in another country
is not cheap. Id start at the closest tech hub. Maybe London or Berlin. Then
try and get a sense of things there.

Ultimately, you might want to hire a sales person here in the US. This brings
a whole different challenge but might be worth it.

------
August-Garcia
Results based work is the most profitable approach, if you are good at your
job.

------
justme80
Well get this github malware my x is using in my iPhone and 30 other androids
I’ve had in 5 months out my phone and I’d pay . It’s between my boot and mane
system he does that to create a tunnel so he can swipe out all my apps and
puts his in to steal money when people play games buys off amazon and it’s
wild but I’m sick of his crap he is already in my iPhone I just bought four
days ago . It shows my boot was unlocked and much more he’ll hack him and take
what he has taken from many others it’s a good idea but I caught him with his
own handwriting github is government malware that is used to fix companies
computers not take over and steal money or is even pay to get info out his
phone for proff on his but they hit my credit with loans and left me homeless
. I’m being stocked hacked by racked videos from my own phone and I have
children that are girls

